# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nederland is een walhalla voor medische prutsers - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Nederland is een walhalla voor medische prutsers*
*Elsevier -** 18 uur geleden*
Stamcelkliniek wordt een week gesloten maar Jomanda niet vervolgd. Met dank aan politiek Den Haag en media blijft Nederland een vrijhaven voor kwakzalvers. Winst en verlies in de strijd tegen de kwakzalverij. Eerst de tegenslag. *...* 
Volg je verstand, niet je gevoel Algemeen Dagblad
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

